# Editing software for 80d



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 20, 2016)

I've been using paintshop pro x8 ultimate with aftershot 2 standard. I shoot in raw and in wondering a few things. It's 80$ to upgrade, 100 for the software package. I used to use photoshop elements and liked it as well. Do you think it's Worth the 80$ upgrade or are there more capable programs that read/adjust/convert raw and edit pictures? I don't mind if they're separate programs. I also don't want a subscription. The most editing I do is sometimes changing colors like eyes, hair, etc if I'm feeling goofy but mostly adjust. I like having the extra fire power if I so choose though, but I'm finding I do less picture manipulation than I used to. Since buying the 80d, aftershot won't support the camera raw and is telling me to update to x9 and aftershot 3. Help!


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 20, 2016)

I use version x6 of photopaint, I wouldn't upgrade, the new versions are not as good.
You can get X6 for cheap on Amazon still.

GIMP (and GIMPshop) is a free program and the latter version has a user interface similar to photoshop.

You can also buy old versions of photoshop for next to nothing now. Photoshop also has a lot of graphics tools that you don't need though so it's kind of gotten bloated over the years.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 20, 2016)

Adobe LR is still available without the subscription but that's a raw converter only, albeit very capable and with some local adjustment functions. It's not a full replacement for the capabilities of PSP x8. Nothing to stop you from using them in tandem -- raw conversion in LR and then additional processing if needed in PSP x8.

Thinking along those same lines since you have PSP x8 you just need a replacement for AfterShot. You can do that for zero cost and use one of the free raw converters: Raw Therapee, DarkTable (MAC/Linux), LightZone are all good choices. I'd rank RT and DarkTable as superior to AfterShot.

Another alternative would be to pick up one of the interesting budget raw converters like Helicon or ACDSee. The ACDSee full package is less costly than LR but would fill in as a full replacement for PSP and AfterShot.

By 80d I assume you mean the Canon camera. There's always DPP which came free with your camera. DPP was made for your camera and contains specific capabilities unique to the combination of your camera and DPP. You can use DPP to do the raw conversions and then finish up as needed in PSP x8.

Joe


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 21, 2016)

I bought x8 with my computer a year ago,separately. It's funny how things get outdated quickly. I used DPP with my Canon digital Rebel xti. The version that came with my camera seems less capable, unless I'm being blind. I also remember editing the raw photos in x8 and converting them after. Now I've got to tweak them, convert and edit the jpeg.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 21, 2016)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I bought x8 with my computer a year ago,separately. It's funny how things get outdated quickly. I used DPP with my Canon digital Rebel xti. The version that came with my camera seems less capable, unless I'm being blind. I also remember editing the raw photos in x8 and converting them after.



That's not possible. You can't edit a raw file without first converting it to an RGB image. Raw conversion software may make the process appear seamless but the first critical step of demosaicing the raw file CFA has to done before any other editing is possible.



SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Now I've got to tweak them, convert and edit the jpeg.



The current version of DPP is 4. It doesn't contain the range of functions available in the commercial products but it does a very good basic conversion of a Canon CR2 file. It also contains DLO which is a unique function specific to DPP and your Canon lens that is not available in any of the commercial products. You can use DPP to convert from CR2 to TIFF. Then finish in PSP x8 and output a final JPEG.

You should not edit JPEGs if at all avoidable. If you're starting with a raw file it's avoidable. If you're working between two software programs (raw converter and RGB image editor) then the best option is to process the raw file in the raw converter and output to a non-compressed format like TIFF for further editing in the RGB editor. Then create a JPEG when all editing is completed.

Joe


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 21, 2016)

I think i will need to do more research then. Clearly i've been missing steps and such while "thinking" i knew what i was doing. Thanks guys for the input. For now i'll stick with DPP and PSP X8. One last question. What do i gain by buying a commercial product over DPP? Anything for the basic user?


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 21, 2016)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I think i will need to do more research then. Clearly i've been missing steps and such while "thinking" i knew what i was doing. Thanks guys for the input. For now i'll stick with DPP and PSP X8. One last question. What do i gain by buying a commercial product over DPP? Anything for the basic user?



DPP is an excellent basic raw converter for Canon CR2 files. It won't process any other raw files. The commercial products are all value added products covering a range of additional functions. First and most obvious is that they'll work with most camera raw files. Many of us have more than one camera brand. I want my raw conversion software to process my Canon, Fuji, Sony and Samsung raw files.

Other value added functions include file management/database to varying degrees.
Ease of use and superior interface design.
Local adjustment functions eg. the ability to change only a part of the photo like darken the sky.
Special effects filters.
Special features like HDR processing and panorama stitching.
Superior noise filtering.
Whatever they can think of that might sell.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

It's important to understand the fundamental difference between a parametric editor and an RGB file or pixel editor. Raw file converters are typically parametric editors. The original raw file can't be altered and so raw conversion software saves a recipe list of instructions to apply to the raw file and then outputs the result to another file. A lot is possible using this type of editing but notably operations like cloning out utility wires or replacing objects in one photo with objects from another photo are not possible. The pixel level RGB editor is required for that type of work and is capable of making those changes and overwriting the original file. PSP x8 is an RGB file editor that can work at the pixel level on a photo. AfterShot, LR, DPP are parametric raw converters. The two types of editors complement each other.

Joe


----------



## spiralout462 (Oct 21, 2016)

The new version of canon dpp is great.  If you print yourself the printshoppro plug in is awesome.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 26, 2016)

I ended up buying after shot pro 3 and paintshop pro x9 ultimate. Updated the canon software yesterday to the new update so I'm covered. I used both DPP and ASP3 yesterday and I see the differences but if I'm not going all out in the photo DPP is fine.


----------

